# Je le lui (y) ai donné



## elmghili001

Est-ce que cet ordre de la phrase  est correcte




J'ai donné le crayon à mon fils à la maison ➡je l'ai donné à mon fils à la maison
➡je le lui ai donné à la maison
➡je le lui y ai donné




Merci d'avancement


----------



## tilt

Non, je dirais plutôt _Je l'y lui ai donné_.

Où l'on voit que l'accumulation de pronom n'est ni simple, ni claire...


----------



## JClaudeK

> _Y_ vient toujours *après *les autres pronoms compléments.


ex.: _Il les y conduira._
http://grammaire.reverso.net/3_1_54_y_pronom.shtml

Donc, d'après _reverso_, il faudrait plutôt dire: _Je le lui y ai donné. _ Mais il faut dire qu'une telle accumulation de pronoms est rare (à part dans les exercices de grammaire).


----------



## Roméo31

L'ordre est "normalement" : le/l'/la/les +  lui/leur/nous, etc.  + y. Le "Grevisse" donne cet ex. :



> Nous avons reçu le certificat de décès en 56 : allez à la mairie d’Altona, on *vous l’y* montrera ( Sartre, cit. Togeby, § 431, 4).



Mais il faut savoir que cette séquence, avec un_ y _en 3e  position (après un pronom direct et un pronom indirect), est très peu fréquente et que l'oreille n'y est donc pas du tout habituée.

Pour ma part, j'évite ce type de série de pronoms, d'autant plus que des linguistes considèrent déjà que _y_ est  incompatible avec _lui _(ou _leur_).

Je m'en tiendrais donc de préférence à : _Je le lui ai donné à la maison._

D'une façon générale, sur l'ordre des pronoms devant  un verbe (qui n'est pas à l'impératif),  on peut consulter cet extrait de grammaire : _http://research.jyu.fi/grfle/315.html_

Ajout : @JClaudeK : je viens de te lire ; on est donc d'accord. Et le "Grevisse" ainsi que la grammaire FLE (auxquels je me réfère) le sont avec le "Reverso".


----------



## tilt

J'avoue être étonné par cette solution, mon oreille et mon instinct renâclent !
Autant dans une phrase comme Je_ les y conduirai_, je ne trouve rien à redire, autant _Je le lui y ai donné_ me gène. Peut-être à cause du double hiatus, je ne sais pas...


----------



## Roméo31

Il est vrai que ce n'est pas évident...
Comme je l'ai dit, j'évite  d'ailleurs  ce genre de séquence pronominale ("le lui y") - pour ne pas dire que je ne l'emploie pas.


----------



## elmghili001

Merci infiniment pour vous
Franchement Je n'ai pas compris tous mais généralement j'ai compris que l'ordre de les pronoms sont comme ça 
Me te se nous vous se ==> le la les ==> lui leur ==> y==> en ==> le verbe


----------



## tilt

Sauf que l'ordre des pronoms peut varier dans certains cas... 
Voir l'excellente contribution de Janpol à ce sujet.


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'avoue que la proposition _je l'y lui ai donné_ m'a fait hésiter, alors que je n'avais pas hésité pour _je le lui y ai donné_ ; mais je suis sûr de n'avoir jamais lu ou entendu _*je l'y leur ai donné_, et je m'en souviendrais car sa prononciation m'amuse. Or à ma connaissance la construction est la même à la troisième personne du singulier ou du pluriel.

Je comprends qu'on critique _je lui y ai dit_ à cause du hiatus, mais est-ce une raison pour renoncer à _je leur y ai dit_ ?


----------



## Roméo31

elmghili001 said:


> Merci infiniment pour vous
> Franchement Je n'ai pas compris tous mais généralement j'ai compris que l'ordre de les pronoms sont comme ça
> Me te se nous vous se ==> le la les ==> lui leur ==> y==> en ==> le verbe



Bonjour,

Tu as compris l'essentiel,e pense  : 





> le la les ==> lui leur ==> y==> le verbe


. Mais encore une fois, il convient d'éviter ce type de séquence pronominale.
Les tableaux de la page de la grammaire (FLE pour étudiants finnophones), à laquelle j'ai renvoyé,  sont très bons.

_Y_ avec _en_  (_Il y en a_) constitue un autre question.

Le propos général de Janpol est effectivement intéressant, notamment en ce qu'il porte sur le c.o.s.


----------



## janpol

Rien, en théorie, sans doute, n'interdit de mettre quatre pronoms qui se suivent mais dans la pratique il semble qu'on n'aille pas au-delà de trois : je le lui (ai dit). Alors, intéressons-nous à la langue que nous parlons. Il y a déjà fort à faire.
Logospréférence écrit :je suis sûr de n'avoir jamais lu ou entendu _*je l'y leur ai donné_, et je m'en souviendrais car sa prononciation m'amuse._ (Je te crois volontiers )._Or à ma connaissance la construction est la même à la troisième personne du singulier ou du pluriel. _(J'ignore ce qui se passerait avec quatre pronoms, situation qui se rencontre dans les exercices de grammaire mais avec trois pronoms, le changement de place aux troisièmes personnes du singulier et du pluriel me semble incontestable : il ME LE, il TE LE, il LE LUI etc...)_
Je comprends qu'on critique _je lui y ai dit_ à cause du hiatus, mais est-ce une raison pour renoncer à _je leur y ai dit_ ?
Je renonce effectivement à la phrase "Je leur y ai dit" car je l


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,


janpol said:


> Je renonce effectivement à la phrase "Je leur y ai dit" car je l



Car tu quoi ?


----------



## janpol

Je vais essayer de terminer ce message après que l'ordi m'a fait des misères. Merci Tilt et Roméo de m'avoir alerté.

Je comprends qu'on critique _je lui y ai dit_ à cause du hiatus, mais est-ce une raison pour renoncer à _je leur y ai dit_ ?
 Je renonce effectivement à la phrase "Je leur y ai dit" car je  la considère comme incorrecte : je remplace les pronoms par des noms (sauf "je"!) : "y" = à la piscine, "leur " = "tes enfants", par exemple. Ce qui donne : "A la piscine, j'ai dit à tes enfants". Un sujet (je), un COS (leur), un complément circonstanciel de lieu (y), le verbe "dire". Il y a donc un COS mais pas de COD. Remarquons que le COD est un complément essentiel : la phrase serait correcte avec trois pronoms "sujet, COD, COS", elle ne l'est pas avec un complément circonstanciel à la place du COD. Il conviendrait donc que l'on ajoute un COD... oui, mais on retombe alors dans des phrases à quatre pronoms...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pardon Janpol, je me suis mal expliqué, ne pensant pas à une phrase complète mais à son début, à terminer par un COD, ou _de + infinitif_, ou _que + etc._ : (1a) _je lui y ai dit ceci, _(1b)_ je leur y ai dit cela_ ; (2a) _je lui y ai dit de + infinitif, _(2b)_ je leur y ai dit de + infinitif_ ; (3a)_ je lui y ai dit que etc., _(3b)_ je leur y ai dit que etc. _Autant je comprends qu'on renonce aux constructions (a) avec _lui_ à cause du hiatus, autant je ne vois pas pourquoi renoncer aux constructions (b) avec _leur_.


----------



## janpol

OK pour le COD qui joue à cache-cache mais on retombe dans la phrase à quatre pronoms dont on a dit qu'elle faisait l'objet d'un phénomène de rejet.
une petite remarque significative : les messages qui précèdent montrent que tilt et toi êtes en désaccord au sujet de l'ordre des 4 pronoms . Si une
telle phrase était possible, deux  "natifs" comme tilt et toi seraient immédiatement d'accord (j'imagine que vous n'hésitez pas un instant avant de dire "je le lui donne". Avec un Y en plus, ça change tout mais, surtout, on est dans la spéculation pure et simple puisque nous n'utilisons  pas cette structure spontanément . Si cette construction de l'esprit te conduit à dire que l'ordre des pronoms dont il a été dit qu'il changeait aux 3è personnes  est le même pour toutes les personnes, il me semble qu'on ne facilite pas la tâche de nos amis étrangers qui viennent chercher des règles plutôt que des spéculations que l'usage quotidien de la langue ne vient pas étayer.


----------



## Roméo31

Si elmghili001 a lu mes messages, il a dû comprendre qu'il convient d'éviter à tout prix la séquence pronominale du type Je + le + lui/leur +  y + verbe : je suis allé jusqu'à lui dire que je ne l'employais pas et pourquoi.


----------



## Logospreference-1

janpol said:


> OK pour le COD qui joue à cache-cache mais on retombe dans la phrase à quatre pronoms dont on a dit qu'elle faisait l'objet d'un phénomène de rejet. [...] Si cette construction de l'esprit te conduit à dire que l'ordre des pronoms dont il a été dit qu'il changeait aux 3è personnes  est le même pour toutes les personnes, il me semble qu'on ne facilite pas la tâche de nos amis étrangers qui viennent chercher des règles plutôt que des spéculations que l'usage quotidien de la langue ne vient pas étayer.


1) Non, le COD n'est pas nécessairement un pronom.
2) Je n'ai jamais dit qu'à la troisième personne l'ordre des pronoms était le même qu'aux deux autres personnes. Dans mon message #9 je m'appuie au contraire sur le fait que l'ordre à la troisième personne du pluriel est le même qu'à la troisième personne du singulier.

Je veux bien prendre sur moi une fois qu'on me comprenne de travers, mais peut-être pas trois. J'attends toujours une raison valable pour refuser _je leur y ai dit_ suivi d'un COD.


----------

